# A happy and blessed Easter to all that celebrate.



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Wishing you a happy and blessed Easter.


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Beannachtaí na Cásca ort


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you and a blessed Easter to you also.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you, Itullian. 
Joy and Peace at Easter to you all. 🌍⛅


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Many thanks! Happy Easter to all! We will be listening to St Matthew Passion today


----------



## Caroline (Oct 27, 2018)

Thank you and a very Happy Easter to you Itullian and all those celebrate joyous day.

Will be listening to Mass in C (LvB) and Mozart’s Great Mass today - and also Christus Am Oelberge, first performed in 1803, it is about Christ’s last and desperate moments. Time permitting Jacob’s Missa.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Everyone a blessed Eastertime! (with a few very recent photos from our local petting zoo)


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Many thanks. Peace to all. Per my custom, tonight I'll put the Bach St. Matthew Passion on. But this year it will be preceded by another work: Gavin Bryar's Sinking of the Titanic, since that happened on this day 110 years ago.

Then Saturday I put on the Foerster symphony no. 4 "Easter Eve". 

Sunday there's only one work: Mahler's 2nd "Resurrection". Has nothing to do with Easter, but who cares?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Thank you and a blessed Easter to all that honor this day. 

And now for a little humor:


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

Happy and blessed Easter to you all!


----------

